# Volvo at Ikea 2011



## BryanR (Sep 11, 2008)

Below are some photos I took at the Volvo G2G at Ikea in Stoughton, MA. The photos were taken with a Canon AE-1 using 200 speed film and a 50MM lens.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Nice images. Film is cool!


----------



## BryanR (Sep 11, 2008)

Jon S. said:


> Nice images. Film is cool!


Thanks Jon. Film is definitely a lot of fun!


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

A Volvofest!!


----------

